# Suggestions welcome.. Rent Apt/Condo in and around Cebu (looking)



## Tony2022 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello... As I am searching and reading about 2 BR Apt/Condos rentals- I just thought, maybe I better ask about the area in which I would like to reside when I get to the Philippines Cebu. So, may I ask where and where not to reside around Cebu. I take it that most on this forum have been there for a while and always best to ask per experienced folks. Eventually, I would like to purchase a condo that will fit my budget but for now rentals will suffice.

Thank you in advance, Tony


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Some foreigners like to live in Carcar and Toledo. 
Some ike Cebu city too!!!  but I dont know which parts.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony2022 said:


> Hello... As I am searching and reading about 2 BR Apt/Condos rentals- I just thought, maybe I better ask about the area in which I would like to reside when I get to the Philippines Cebu. So, may I ask where and where not to reside around Cebu. I take it that most on this forum have been there for a while and always best to ask per experienced folks. Eventually, I would like to purchase a condo that will fit my budget but for now rentals will suffice.
> 
> Thank you in advance, Tony


I sent you a PM.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Been about 10 years since I was in that area, but I thought Cordova & LapuLapu on Mactan were OK, while I preferred Consolacion & Danao to the north of Cebu.

Fred


----------

